# Kiki is one!



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Whatever her pitta patta says - Kiki's birthday is today! arty2:

She has had a lovely day.
Lizzie made her some peperami and cheese muffins, which she and Inzi both thought were yummy.
There was a little show locally - unfortunately the novelty classes were being held in the afternoon when Liz was riding, but the two of them had a wonderful time socialising and playing in the 'Have a go Agility' ring.
Kiki met a 13 month old cockapoo - they were almost identical, Kiki was slightly lighter built and slightly shorter in the nose - but the other dog's owner saw us with Kiki and thought we had got her dog! 
We've been out for a nice walk this eveing.
A very happy day!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

:bday: Happy Birthday Kiki!!! :bday:
I love that first picture. What a stunning girl you have!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy birthday Kiki, glad you've had a wonderful day :bday:arty2:

Love the photos, Kiki uis such a sweetheart


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Kiki *xxx

What a lovely day for a birthday .. yippy we had good weather which made us all smile xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Happy Birthday lovely girl Kiki! What a stunning girl you are! Lots of love Auntie Ruth and Cousin Lola xxxxx*



(PS. The resemblance is uncanny... Their faces are quite alike!)


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Happy 1st Birthday Kiki!:bday:


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KIKI! What a lovely day you have all had x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

A very Happy Birthday to Kiki :bday:arty2::best_wishes:

Sounds and looks like she had a great day and I can't believe how similar the other dog looks! They could be litter mates.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kiki


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arty::bday: Happy birthday Kiki!!! You are adorable


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Kiki! I shall have to start thinking how we can celebrate Lucy's 1st Birthday now!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> A very Happy Birthday to Kiki :bday:arty2::best_wishes:
> 
> Sounds and looks like she had a great day and I can't believe how similar the other dog looks! They could be litter mates.


I agree! I could have got away with never declaring Kiki as a cavapoo on here  LOL


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOVELY KIKIarty2::best_wishes:*

Lovely photo's.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kiki
What a lovely way to spend your birthday.
Photos are gorgeous 

Val


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

arty:arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2: arty: arty2:

_Happy Birthday Kiki...You gorgeous little Girl 

X X X_

arty:arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2: arty: arty2:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh so glad you looked to have had a fabulous day, a belated happy birthday from us all here xxx


----------

